# 18 watt marshall clones



## CAMARO68 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, I have recently been looking at purchasing a 18 watt marshall plexi copy or having one built as I don't have the room or sound space for a big marshall stack but still want to get that vintage tube tone. 

Does any one know any builders of them around the Toronto area?

A


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to Trinity Amps

I have two Trinity Amps. They're awesome


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

Mack Amps


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Welcome to Trinity Amps
> 
> I have two Trinity Amps. They're awesome


+1 many times over. I own two, built 3 more (including the 18w "Plexi") and every one of them kills.


----------



## Leif H (Dec 16, 2009)

if you can build a box, and cut and paste vinyl, that in my opinion is the hard part. The Bill of materials, layout and lots of advice is available at 18Watt.com and
the parts save a speaker can be had for about $300 at A1 Parts on North Queen Street.

I Built a 5E3 tweed deluxe out of a Filmosound amp, I'm building a AC15 ef86 with a second chanel using the Trem from a Marshall 18 Watt.

The Weber kit is a little more reasonably priced than the Trinity, but the trinity has the edge with caps & resistors. Both are relatively easier to build than how I did it, but I have access to Hammond transformers, and other electronic parts through work.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

another +1 for Trinity's 18w kit; I did an early one a few years back; great parts , great support (from both Stephen and his board).


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm interested in Trinity Amps

I'm looking for an 18W clone that will do Walsh era James Gang, Zep, Aerosmith, ZZ, Thin Lizzy...which model is the better one for that...the TMB or the Plexi?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the Plexi and I love it. Since I am a basement player only I use an attentuator to get the overdriven amp sounds I want. I can get from clean to 80's era distortion (with a little boost) with my Plexi. Your best bet though is to ask Stephen directly via email or log onto the Trinity Forum. Everyone is pretty good at addressing any questions you may have. 

I'm considering another build myself. Either a 5E3 Deluxe or the new Tramp. Still on the fence....


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I have the Plexi and I love it. Since I am a basement player only I use an attentuator to get the overdriven amp sounds I want. I can get from clean to 80's era distortion (with a little boost) with my Plexi. Your best bet though is to ask Stephen directly via email or log onto the Trinity Forum. Everyone is pretty good at addressing any questions you may have.
> 
> I'm considering another build myself. Either a 5E3 Deluxe or the new Tramp. Still on the fence....


Trinity makes an excellent amp and kit. I'm going to go for the Deluxe next as I just noticed that Mojo has started making deluxe head cabinets.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Trinity makes an excellent amp and kit. I'm going to go for the Deluxe next as I just noticed that Mojo has started making deluxe head cabinets.


Lol. That's funny, as soon as I wrote my previous post I went to the Trinity web site and finally decided to try out the new Trinity Tramp. Apparently it's available as a head so that'll work great for me. As far as a cab goes, I'll throw something together (guaranteed not to be pretty ) as use that until I can clear some space in my shop to make a proper cab.

I love their natural wood cab for the Deluxe. Looks amazing. Have been salivating over that one for months and months.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

It sure does. Mojo does the head cab in tweed and will lacquer it as well. I was interested in the Tramp as well but the head cab for the Deluxe sealed the deal for me. I've got a Trinity 2x12 that can do double duty.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so heres another question...is the small box head that this will fit into, the same size as the head box for the 2061x? mojo parts sells both small box an 2061x head box...with the 2061 being about 40 bucks cheaper...


----------

